# Shadow:)



## shadow123 (Jun 6, 2010)

here is my first baby i hope i get a new one soon







:-D:-D


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's beautiful! His colors are gorgeous.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

very cute


----------



## shadow123 (Jun 6, 2010)

thank you very much i still haven't got a new one but i bought him a new place to live in


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Cute!


----------



## shadow123 (Jun 6, 2010)

thanks


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

He's a beauty! =]
So what's Shadow's new tank like? =]


----------



## shadow123 (Jun 6, 2010)

wallywestisthebest333 said:


> He's a beauty! =]
> So what's Shadow's new tank like? =]


his tank is a little bit wider than what he already had its the only one i could of afforded right now and it was also the cheapest at wal-mart. but other than that he likes it. but as the gravel is in the tank it makes less room so i would have to take the gravel out of it and just leave it blank so hes more comfortable. 

some of the accessories is the light and it has like a little holder for the tank that i can easily pick it up. he doesnt really like the light because hes not used to it.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Wow!!! you have a very beautiful VT.


----------



## LoveSGSE (Aug 2, 2010)

I like the " special effects " on his fins. Cool betta!


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

so pretty!!! congrats


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow, maybe im just imagining it but his tail fin looks HUGE compared to other VT's.


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

He looks a lot like my boy Dead Sunlight except for the fact that DS has way less blue and he's got a red head and mettalic purple body...

HE'S SOO PRETTY!!!


----------



## shadow123 (Jun 6, 2010)

i love your avatar dead sunlight


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

shadow123 said:


> i love your avatar dead sunlight


me too but i think ive seen that on google a couple of times:d!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## betta99 (Aug 16, 2010)

pretty betta


----------



## rainbetta (Aug 3, 2010)

Pretty betta!


----------

